# How to care for Anubis plant?



## fishfriends (May 5, 2014)

Hi, I just got an anubis plant. it is a fairly large plant (1.5 years old), its a bit brown though. there are new leaves coming out. I bought some organic carbon. Im not too sure how to care for the plant. Is there anything specific I should know? I should have asked when I got the plant but I forgot


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Just tie it to some driftwood, does best in medium light roughly 2 maybe 3 watts per gallon. you can plant it like a normaly rooted plant just try not to bury the rhyzome


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Put it in water with light.

(Yeah, basically just that)


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

niteshift said:


> Just tie it to some driftwood, does best in medium light roughly 2 maybe 3 watts per gallon. you can plant it like a normaly rooted plant just try not to bury the rhyzome


Agreed. Except for the bit about the lighting. Anubis are slow growing, low light plants. In higher light they're kind of an algae magnet (unless kept with lots of other faster growing plants that keep the algae at bay).


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed they are slow growing...while my egeria densa, wisteria and vals grow like weeds, my anubias just chug along and throw out a new leaf every 2-3 weeks. I add 20ml of flourish every week after 50% water change on 220 gallon tank and the anubias just continue on their merry way of a new leaf every two-three weeks


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Anubias can grow pretty quickly with CO2. 
You can leave it free-floating or tie it to decor. Just make sure there is water circulation around the rhizome.
They are a slower growing species in general but if you browse the forum, there are things you can do to make it really flourish.


----------



## fishfriends (May 5, 2014)

Haha. thats what I thought. didnt know if there was anything specific in terms of making the plant grow healthy though.


----------

